# Handgun scopes?



## Apex Predator (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got a 20mm scope on main hunting handgun.  The field of view is extremely small, even with 2X magnification.  How much better would a 28mm or 32mm be?  I've never played with one.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2013)

No opinions?


----------



## floundergigger (Jan 24, 2013)

I have recently bought a Burris 2-7x32 the eye relief is great.  I ask here awhile ago and that was suggested to me.  I love it


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 24, 2013)

Eye relief is not the problem.  I'm just wondering how much easier it is to find what you are aiming at in the scope when moving from 20MM to something larger.


----------



## tellico (Jan 24, 2013)

I have several of both.My 2x nikons have a wider field of veiw than my bushnell or tasco 32mm.The Burris 2-7x32 like the fellow above spoke of is the best of all pistol scopes I have ever tried,and I've tried them all.Its just better in everyway than anything.


----------



## Win1917 (Jan 24, 2013)

Field of view is always going to narrow with a handgun compared to a rifle scope. I use the Leupold 2x and the Burris 2-7 set on 2x are both 21' @ 100 yrds which about as wide a FOV that I'm aware of on handgun scopes. I also use a Bushnell Trophy which is noticeably narrower and the 3200 is narrower yet. 

If the target is close enough that the wider FOV scopes are still too narrow then irons or a red dot may be better choices for the application.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the Bushnell Trophy 2-6X 32mm on my 7-30 Waters Contender.
It is noticeably better than a 20mm as far as a wider view, especially on 2X  but it is still a handgun scope.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't add much to what has already been said.

However, I can add a tip to help get your target into your field of view regardless of objective diameter or FOV.

The reason that we can do it with a rifle is that we start by pointing the rifle and our head doesn't move that much.  So, basically our mind treats our rifles like an arm and naturally points it at what we are looking at/for (if that makes sense).

What I see a lot with handguns is that the gun is brought up and then the head is moved around trying to find the sight picture and then we move the gun around to try to find the target.  So, what I recommend is that you try bringing the gun up into your vision and then point the gun at your target.  It will also help if you take your off hand pointer finger and point at the target with it.  Your body knows how to point and it will automatically move the gun where you need it to be.

I hope that makes some sense and helps someone.


----------



## 3darcher (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a leupold 2x on my 500 mag.   However, I've found that I like my Eotech sight much better for deer hunting with much better/easier target acquisition.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 7, 2013)

i find if i leave both eyes open until i see target then close one eye should be in scope


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Sep 7, 2013)

I shoot the Bushnell trophy 2x6x32 also. I do as mentioned shoot with booth eyes open which makes a big difference in on target quickness. My only complaint with the scope is the 18" eye relief, the Burris has a variable range of 12 to 18" distance which helps as to shooting. I did consider a 20 mm scope as you mentioned but feel the 32 mm gave me a much better field of view when trying them out. I would recommend going to a 32 mm recticle to increase the FOV. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 7, 2013)

Bushnell TRS-25 red dot


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 25, 2013)

floundergigger said:


> I have recently bought a Burris 2-7x32 the eye relief is great.  I ask here awhile ago and that was suggested to me.  I love it



X 2 on the Burris I have one on 460 xvr and I like it


----------



## maximusmagee (Sep 26, 2013)

Weaver classic 2x28 is about as good as it gets for FOV.  I think around 21feet at 100.

None are going to be good honestly.  Maybe a reflex or 1x red dot would have better FOV.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Sep 26, 2013)

I dont hunt with a handgun but i have the Burris 2-7x32 handgun scope on a 308 scout rifle and it is awesome. Ive never felt like i needed a larger FOV.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 26, 2013)

3d 

is that avatar the GCW days?  (georgia championship wraslin)

man I loved watching those matches during saturday dinners.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 29, 2013)

When I was looking at handgun scopes I did not like any of them because of the tiny FOV.  I ended up buying a 30mm Ultradot for my Contender many years ago.

In hunting situations such as low light, brush and trees, moving target, fairly close range, etc., the small FOV  makes target aquisition very difficult and in some situations impossible.  The red dot is easily seen in such hunting situations, but is not the best choice for long range precision shooting or brite light open country conditions.

When looking, I did find that the Burris scope was by far the best of the handgun scopes.  It was the brightest and most clear which would definitely help when hunting.

The best thing to do is go look and compare side by side.

Dave


----------

